# Bachrus MTS DCC Speedometer or replacement



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

I would like to speed match locomotives using JMRI Decoder Pro with a speedometer input. I see that Bachrus is no longer available per the webpage. Is there another manufacturer who makes stationary speedometer roller systems for HO scale?

LeRoy

PS: I did try Googling HO speedometers and similar but only got Bachrus and not any other results. I know that I am not very good at putting the correct phrases in Google.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

*Accutrack II Model 310-U*

Since I didn’t get any replies to my above post, I continued looking for speedometers. I found Accutrack II Model 310-U speedometer which is similar to a tunnel that straddles the track. Its only output is to its own display using two AA batteries. It would work for me. I would just have to manually adjust the decoder by entering the modified values into JMRI. It’s an extra step but I am retired. However I haven’t been able to find the manufacturer’s web page or any reviews. I did watch a couple of YouTube videos.

•	Have you used or seen it used? 
•	What are your opinions? 
•	Comments please.

Thanks,
LeRoy


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depending on your level of electronics, i've made two, a stationary, and a mobile , using arduinos .. cost is roughly ten bucks for either one, plus some time ?? 



i haven't used either one named by you however


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

wvgca said:


> depending on your level of electronics, i've made two, a stationary, and a mobile , using arduinos .. cost is roughly ten bucks for either one, plus some time ??
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't used either one named by you however



Well $10 sure trumps $70 but I don't understand electronics or how to program arduinos. I realize that the arduino should be able to port the information directly to JMRI and that would make a nice setup but I can hand enter the data.

Thank you wvgca,
LeRoy


----------

